
How to Explain Open Source to Your Mom - hbadgery
https://medium.com/openteams/how-to-explain-open-source-to-your-mom-6c352a7d78dc
======
hbadgery
I can't explain the number of times my mom has asked me to explain what open
source is.

I wrote this fun, short article so that you can easily explain what open
source is to anyone by using this analogy.

I'd love feedback!

